# Flea control sprays safe for rabbits



## ratsrcute (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello, I'm doing some research for a friend who wants to rid her yard, home, and bunny of fleas. Some questions:

- What kind of flea spray or power for use in the yard or home is safe for bunnies? Would Adams spray be safe? d-limonene (orange peel based) spray didn't seem to work when applied outdoors.

- She tells me that a vet normally gives "kitten" Advantage to treat rabbits. However, this is expensive... on Ebay you can buy dog Advantage, and some of the sellers provide it with vials and syrignes for diluting and measuring the right amount for a cat or kitten. A vial of dog advantage will give many monthly doses for a 5 pound rabbit, hence saving money. We would like to find out if all Advantage is really the same thing and all safe for rabbits?


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 27, 2009)

I cannot answer this as I have no Advantage here to check the mg per ml. I believe that all Advantage is the same mg per ml as is Revolution (cannot find insert on Advantage site ?)
I use Revolution and know that you can use the dog version on multiple smaller animals if it is calculated correctly. 

I do know with Revolution that you screw down the top to make a pin-prick in the vial in order to use it.
I do not knowif you can "save" an opened package in order to use months later as itcould lose its potency. if you had multiple rabbits that needed dosing you could use iton all but at the same time 

Someone who has done this hopefully will respond to the post 


I know very little about safe sprays but there are many others here who do and can help you with that...

Don't use anything until you get a definite answer and double check the safety of it for pets in the area.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure no sprays are safe for bunnies. Oral, topical, or injected are how you usually find the drugs that are safe for bunnies for flea treatment. Ivomec might be available in larger amounts made for sheep or something, and I've heard of people using that for large herds of bunnies.


----------



## ratsrcute (Sep 28, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I'm pretty sure no sprays are safe for bunnies. Oral, topical, or injected are how you usually find the drugs that are safe for bunnies for flea treatment. Ivomec might be available in larger amounts made for sheep or something, and I've heard of people using that for large herds of bunnies.


Thanks for the reply. Note that I'm not talking about spraying the bunny, but spraying (or putting powder on) the yard, floor, or carpet.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 28, 2009)

I got a spray (for inside the home) from the vet and you cannot spray it around animals. They need to be removed from the area for an hour, per the vet. The stuff I have is called Knockout E.S. and is for flea and tick infestation. You spray the perimeters of rooms with it with the animals removed for an hour (to allow it to dry). Worked when I used it last year.

Best of luck with those darn fleas! My mom's cat has them real bad and it seemed to have happened quite quick too! Uck!

Keep us posted!


----------

